# Webserver mit Java schreiben?



## javango (26. Mrz 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin an einem Projekt mit Sensor-Sendern welche mir an ein Java-Programm welches auf meinem NAS läuft, dauernd daten Senden (Temperatur, Feuchtigkeit, Luftdruck usw.).
Diese Daten sollen mittels dem Java - Programm aufgezeichnet, gespeichert und natürlich auch ausgegeben werden können. Die Ausgabe möchte ich mit einem selbstgeschriebenen Webserver in meinem Java Programm tun, so dass ich keine Datenbank brauche. Das ziel ist dabei einfach nur ein einziges Java-Programm laufen zu haben welches diese Aufgabe löst. Wenn ich nämlich einen Datenbank server brauche, der dann manchmal nicht läuft oder abstürzt, dann einen separaten Webserver und das Java Programm dann ist das für mich einfach zu kompliziert und zu fehleranfällig. 
Ich speichere ja nur ein paar einfach gestrickte daten in der Zeitachse ab und brauche keine aufwendige, komplexe SQL-Abfragen.
Vielleicht sehe ich das falsch aber nun zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen:
- Macht es sinn einen Webserver zu Schreiben?
  (Dieser soll eigentlich nur Daten im der Zeitachse darstellen können, sowie ein paar menus zum Auswählen der ensprechenden Sensor-Module
- Wenn ja, kennt Ihr ein einfaches framework dazu?


----------



## DrZoidberg (26. Mrz 2018)

Eine HttpServer Klasse ist in Java schon eingebaut. Die sollte für deine Zwecke reichen.
https://docs.oracle.com/javase/10/docs/api/com/sun/net/httpserver/HttpServer.html


----------



## javango (26. Mrz 2018)

DrZoidberg hat gesagt.:


> Eine HttpServer Klasse ist in Java schon eingebaut.


Hallo DrZoidberg,
ok, umso besser die ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Nur hab ich da jetzt nichts mit einem Graph gefunden. Es gibt Tabellen, Editoren usw. aber eine grafik (werte in funktion der Zeit darstellen) hab ich da nicht gefunden, jedenfalls nichts mit "HTMLGraph" oder "HTMLChart" oder was anderes was darauf hindeuten könnte...
Oder muss/kann man sich das selbst "basteln"?


----------



## DrZoidberg (26. Mrz 2018)

HttpServer gibt dir nur den reinen Server. Die eigentliche Webseite musst du anderweitig erstellen. Je nach Anforderungen kann da schon etwas HTML Code reichen. Oder wenn es etwas anspruchsvoller sein soll, nimm eine JS Library, die auf Datenvisualisierung ausgelegt ist. z.B. D3.js


----------



## Barista (26. Mrz 2018)

Ich sollte mal einen umsatz-Chart machen, dessen Aussehen vom Designer vorgegeben war.

Mit SVG hat das ganz super geklappt.


----------

